# MAC - Rodarte - Sept 10



## Susanne (Jun 23, 2010)

Place all your *Rodarte* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.




Check out the *Rodarte Discussion* for the latest spicy dish.

Full color story information: *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...6/#post1968169*


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

this is white gold pigment on it's own and over delft paint pot swatched on nc20 skin


----------



## marusia (Jun 26, 2010)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7.../kitschmas.jpg


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

Kitchmas in jar, wet, then dry


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 17, 2010)

Kitschmas compared to Milk.  NW20 skintone, "natural" lightbulbs.


----------

